# World of Warcraft



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone into this? Just got into it, just have a level 6 warlock atm lol, on the Blades Edge server. Pretty fun!

Anyone else playing?


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I played for about 6 months last year on the server Gorefiend. It was fun until the 50th time running the end game instances and raid. I had a 70 undead mage epic'd out and a 58 priest as an alt.

I tried to play again at the start of summer but they changed the game so much in the 4 months since I last played. Now you can have a 70 in 2 weeks real time if you tried and have it epic'd out by the end of the month. In fact, the one raid, Mag's Lair FYI, used to take incredible teamwork to pull it off. One misstep and you wipe the raid. Now its a cake walk. One misstep and you just try again.

If I have time when the new expansion comes out, I might give it a whorl again. The game was fun during my run and is well worth the $15 a month ($12 if you pay online).


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

LEEEEEROOOOYYYYY uh JEEEENKIIIIINNNNNNS!'

That's all I know.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

used to play for a bit, got real bored of it though, not to knock the game at all, in fact I think it's a great game, I think they've done it and manage it really well, not too many lags or anything, considering the size of the world (the graphics arent bad either) and the number of people playing...but yeha I don't know why I just got bored after like 2 months


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was a warcrack addict. 5 level 70's, all horde on the same server...plus a 66. Shaman, priest, warrior, hunter, mage and 66 rogue. Filthy rich and mostly epicced out. Not going back for the next expansion though, I did my time and then some. Getting a little old for this, or maybe just my interests have changed that much.

I actually recorded a theme song for my guild, with the help of my sons. http://www.mp3.com.au/artist.asp?id=28254 song link is top right in the green box.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

keto said:


> I was a warcrack addict. 5 level 70's, all horde on the same server...plus a 66. Shaman, priest, warrior, hunter, mage and 66 rogue. Filthy rich and mostly epicced out. *Not going back for the next expansion though, I did my time and then some.* Getting a little old for this, or maybe just my interests have changed that much.
> 
> I actually recorded a theme song for my guild, with the help of my sons. http://www.mp3.com.au/artist.asp?id=28254 song link is top right in the green box.


Spoken like a true player.

Man, 5 70's...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My oldest son has more 70's than I can count. He got me into the game thanksgiving day 06. 
I played pretty hard for about a year and a half, but lately I've lost intrest. I've got players on Destromath & Drenden mainly. Alliance mostly, but a few horde too.
My best is a level 63 hunter. I always ran solo and that was the best I could do alone. (furthest I could go)


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

I've played for about 2 years (stopped in late 07), with a level 70 warrior geared with full arena season 3. It got really boring after I reached level 70 because all the quests felt like chores when there is no real goal. 

The new expansion comes out in November, I'm thinking about starting again.
But money wise its a hole my in wallet (for a student), could almost get a decent guitar for one year's WoW cost.

WoW is a very social game, you'll never find a group experience from another game. Like the old school 40 man dungeon runs (requires 40 people).


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Well it's been about two months since I've posted...

My rogues doin allright I guess


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Stratocaster said:


> Well it's been about two months since I've posted...
> 
> My rogues doin allright I guess


very nice, going to capture the points for the Horde?


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I haven't played in more than 4 months... and I can still tell you what most of your items are just by the icons.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I'll never play WoW. So many of my friends have never been seen since starting to play WoW


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

W.O.W... deleted my account. 

I watched one of my very good friends get into it, and then disappear off the face of the earth... after a while, an already skinny pale kid looked like a skeleton and was almost a grey color then preceeded to failed out of Uni, Seriously addictive game. Turnitis x100... 

For someone with a non addictive personality it can be a good escape, but otherwise... 

I made the choice to deleted my account after i recognized myself sliding in the same direction.

I think its the social part of the game that somehow makes it seem like an acceptable substitute for actual human interaction.


----------



## fretlords (Nov 8, 2008)

Stratocaster said:


> Anyone into this? Just got into it, just have a level 6 warlock atm lol, on the Blades Edge server. Pretty fun!
> 
> Anyone else playing?


yeah but i got bored of it....just got to the point where it seemed like i was totally wasting my life whenever i played

nothing will ever beat how much fun ultima online used to be


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

I've just gotten back into the game, coulden't resist the lich king ex-pack.

heres my character if you want to check it out:
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Steamwheedle+Cartel&n=Djin


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

I've played WoW off and on for the past 4 years. I have a lvl 71 Horde Blood Elf Priest and and a few alts including a lvl 68 Tauren Death Knight. I've recently stopped playing to concentrate on the band and to save a little money. Can't believe I actually succumbed to a game that you pay to play.

Peace,
Lee
:rockon2:


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

Never have played, some of my friends do though. I am looking forward to starcraft2 coming out here soon!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Make Love not Warcraft*

funniest Southpark ever:

http://www.tu.tv/videos/world-of-warcraft-en-south-park

crappy and spanish subtitles, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## InkednBlood (Mar 8, 2009)

Nephillium - Lightning's Blade.

used to play hardcore for awhile 4 yrs!, stopped when BC expansion came out. started playing now again..LK expansion! .uh ohhhhh


----------



## losye (Feb 25, 2014)

I used to play Diablo 3, but I just start playing WoW. So I am a newbie in WoW.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

looks like the spam bot filter missed one


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> looks like the spam bot filter missed one


I thought it was a rather odd post. Never noticed the link hidden in it until you said the magic word "spam". Good eyes.


BTW, I still play a bit when TV is crappy and I don't have the mind-set to work on projects. I have eight level 90's.
The game is slowly dying. So many people have dropped out that they are combining realms to keep the numbers up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I won't play any of that online game stuff. It's just a time waster and makes you brain dead for hours afterward.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The pool hall in town has good tables, a couple of pinballs, a good jukebox and a good kitchen. And a few crib boards. I have cues and enjoy snooker and 9 ball. Beats all hell out of electronic games.


----------

